# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB >  تشخیص تغییر صفحه به وسیله وب بروز

## tehran2009

من با ویژوال یوزر و پسورد به سایت بلوگفا می دم اما وقتی وارد مدیریت میشه چون تایتل تغییر نمی کنه من نمی تونم تشخیص بدم که وارد مدیریت شده ممنون میشم کمک کنید. که وقتی وارد پنل شد برنامه با msgbox اعلام کنه که وارد شد

----------


## fazelm

> من با ویژوال یوزر و پسورد به سایت بلوگفا می دم اما وقتی وارد مدیریت میشه چون تایتل تغییر نمی کنه من نمی تونم تشخیص بدم که وارد مدیریت شده ممنون میشم کمک کنید. که وقتی وارد پنل شد برنامه با msgbox اعلام کنه که وارد شد


سورست رو بذار شاید بشه فهمید مشکل چیه

----------


## tehran2009

هنوز زیاد کار خاصی انجام ندادم. بوسیله دستورات زیر یوزر و پسورد رو می فرستم رو سایت بلوگفا اما وقتی وارد میشه نمی تونم تشخیص بدم که وارد شده یا نه.

Web1.Document.All("username").Value = txtUserName.Text
Web1.Document.All("password").Value = Pass.Text
Web1.Document.All("btnSubmit").Click

----------


## fazelm

> هنوز زیاد کار خاصی انجام ندادم. بوسیله دستورات زیر یوزر و پسورد رو می فرستم رو سایت بلوگفا اما وقتی وارد میشه نمی تونم تشخیص بدم که وارد شده یا نه.
> 
> Web1.Document.All("username").Value = txtUserName.Text
> Web1.Document.All("password").Value = Pass.Text
> Web1.Document.All("btnSubmit").Click


وقتی یوزر و پسورد رو تو  بلاگفا اشتباه بزنی یه این صفحه میره ::

http://www.blogfa.com/Desktop/Login.aspx?t=3033989

حالا میتونی یه if بذاری که اگه مرورگرت به این آدرس نرفت یعنی رفته تو کنترل پنل

درسته ؟؟؟

----------


## tehran2009

آره این خوبه  :چشمک: 
میشه با سورس توضیح بدین.  :قلب:

----------


## fazelm

> آره این خوبه 
> میشه با سورس توضیح بدین.


من با وب زیاد کار نکردم ولی فکر کنم یه چیز تو همین مایه ها بشه ::

if web1.url = "http://www.blogfa.com/Desktop/Login.aspx?t=3033989" then
msgbox("filed!"
else
msgbox("logined")
end if

درسته ؟؟

----------


## tehran2009

بکارم نیومد. بازم خوب تشخیص نمیده

----------


## fazelm

> بکارم نیومد. بازم خوب تشخیص نمیده


چطور مگه ؟؟

مشکلش چیه ؟؟؟

----------


## tehran2009

لاگین که می کنه نمیگه لاگین !!! 
Private Sub Web1_DownloadComplete()
On Error Resume Next
If web1.url = "http://www.blogfa.com/Desktop/Login.aspx?t=3033989" Then
Label1.Caption = "filed!"
Else
Label1.Caption = "logined"
End If
End Sub

----------


## fazelm

> لاگین که می کنه نمیگه لاگین !!! 
> Private Sub Web1_DownloadComplete()
> On Error Resume Next
> If web1.url = "http://www.blogfa.com/Desktop/Login.aspx?t=3033989" Then
> Label1.Caption = "filed!"
> Else
> Label1.Caption = "logined"
> End If
> End Sub


درسته
باید این رو در یک تایمر بذاری مثلا هر یک ثانیه یک بار چک کنه

نتیجه رو بگو

----------


## tehran2009

نه... بازم بی فایدست

----------


## fazelm

> نه... بازم بی فایدست


به نظرت مشکل کجاست ؟؟؟

وقتی اشتباه میزنی به همون آدرسی که گفتم میره ؟؟؟

کد رو هم باید توی یه تایمر بذاری و ثانیه اش رو هم کم کن مثلا نیم ثانیه بذار

یکمی هم صبر کن تا تایمر کاملا عمل کنه 

سورست رو هم بذار روش کار کنم

----------


## tehran2009

سورس خاصی نداره ، چون تازه شروع کردم به کار. 
راه دیگه ای نداره که بشه تشخیص داد ؟؟؟

----------


## fazelm

> سورس خاصی نداره ، چون تازه شروع کردم به کار. 
> راه دیگه ای نداره که بشه تشخیص داد ؟؟؟


فقط همین web1 و 2 تا تکست باکسی که درست کردی بذار - درستش میکنم

----------


## tehran2009

خدمت شما  :قلب:

----------


## fazelm

> خدمت شما


بفرما اینم دقیقا همون چیزی که می خواستید ::

لینک درست شد ::

----------


## fazelm

فقط یه مشکل داره اونم اینه که شما باید از صفحه اول بلاگفا وارد شی

و یه نکته ی دیگه  اینه که  اگر اشتباه بود برگرده همون home page بلاگفا

متوجهی ؟؟

کامل اصلاح شدش اینه ::

----------


## fazelm

چرا جواب نمیدی ؟؟؟

به نتیجه رسیدی ؟؟؟

اگه اشکالی داشت بگو از همین جا اصلاح میکنم

----------


## tehran2009

مرسیییی  :بوس: 

اولی کارمو راه انداخت دمت گرم.

راستی اگه ممکنه شماره موبایلتو برام پیغام خصوصی کن واسه آشنایی بیشتر و تبادل اطلاعات بیشتر  :بوس:

----------


## tehran2009

fazelm  				ممنون از کمکتون اما بازم دقیق مشخص نمی کنه که وارد شد ( یعنی واسه همه یوزرا می نویسه (خوش اومدی user) می خوام وقتی وارد شد بنویسه وارد شد.)
یعنی وقتی بگه یوزر فلانی خوش اومدی اگه وارد شد بگه یوزر وارد شد.
منظورم واصح بود >؟؟؟؟

----------


## fazelm

> fazelm                  ممنون از کمکتون اما بازم دقیق مشخص نمی کنه که وارد شد ( یعنی واسه همه یوزرا می نویسه (خوش اومدی user) می خوام وقتی وارد شد بنویسه وارد شد.)
> یعنی وقتی بگه یوزر فلانی خوش اومدی اگه وارد شد بگه یوزر وارد شد.
> منظورم واصح بود >؟؟؟؟


درسته 
باچندتا if میتونی رفعش کنی
مثل if هایی که گذاشتم
باید آدرس هارو کنترل کنی

اگه بازم به مشکل برخوردی بگو

----------


## fazelm

این هم درستش ::

اگه بازم مشکل داشت بگو

----------


## tehran2009

باز گیر کردم  :لبخند گشاده!: 

می خوام وقتی 100% وارد وبلاگ شد روی یک کامندی کلیک بشه.

هر ولاگی که وارد بشه وارد این لینک میشه

http://blogfa.com/Desktop/Default.aspx?t=*-724664199&d=8411892

*این عدد*-724664199&d=8411892 * واسه هر ولاگی فرق می کنه

راه دیگه ای نداره بشه درصد خطارو آورد پایین ؟؟؟

----------


## fazelm

منظورت رو نفهمیدم

----------


## tehran2009

ببین هر وبلاگی که وارد پنل میشه وارد این لینک میشه


http://blogfa.com/Desktop/Default.aspx?t=*-724664199&d=8411892

*او جایی رو که من پرنگ نوشتم واسه هر وبلاگی فرق می کنه.

می خوام درصد خطارو بیارم پایین .

یعنی اگر وبلاگ 100% وارد پنل مدیریت شد روی یک کامندی (دکمه) خود به خود کلیک بشه و یه msgbox ی نشون بده.

امیدوارم سوالم واضح باشه.

----------


## fazelm

> ببین هر وبلاگی که وارد پنل میشه وارد این لینک میشه
> 
> 
> http://blogfa.com/Desktop/Default.aspx?t=*-724664199&d=8411892
> 
> *او جایی رو که من پرنگ نوشتم واسه هر وبلاگی فرق می کنه.
> 
> می خوام درصد خطارو بیارم پایین .
> 
> ...


اولا باید آدرس رو با www در نظر بگیری و بعد می تونی از تابع left استفاده کنی (تو سورس من ازش استفاده کردم)
ولی فکر نکنم اشتباهی پیش بیاد چون با این شرطهایی که گذاشتم خیلی دقیق عمل میکنه
در ضمن اینکه روی کلیدی خود به خود کلیک بشه معنی نداره یعنی تو میتونی توی شرطت بگی اگر شرط درست بود msgbox() بیاره

----------


## tehran2009

من با استفاده از Call کتمندمو فراخوانی می کنم اما اول برنامه که باز می شه روش کلیک می کنه.
یعنی یه نوشته باید بیاد که فقط وقتی وارد وبلاگ شد ظاهر بشه.
اما این سورس شما واسه شروع می نویسه خوش امدید بع واسه یوزری هم که وارد میشه می نویسه خوش امدید که این باعث میشه برنامه قاطی کنه.
می خوام وقتی وارد وبلاگ شد بنویسه خوش امدید و این کلمه فقط واسه ورود به وبلاگ باشه.
نمی دونم منظورم واضح بود یا نه؟؟؟؟

----------


## fazelm

> من با استفاده از Call کتمندمو فراخوانی می کنم اما اول برنامه که باز می شه روش کلیک می کنه.
> یعنی یه نوشته باید بیاد که فقط وقتی وارد وبلاگ شد ظاهر بشه.
> اما این سورس شما واسه شروع می نویسه خوش امدید بع واسه یوزری هم که وارد میشه می نویسه خوش امدید که این باعث میشه برنامه قاطی کنه.
> می خوام وقتی وارد وبلاگ شد بنویسه خوش امدید و این کلمه فقط واسه ورود به وبلاگ باشه.
> نمی دونم منظورم واضح بود یا نه؟؟؟؟


بفرما این هم سورس جدید که این مشکل هم برطرف شده ::

----------


## fazelm

مشکلت کامل حل شد ؟؟

----------


## tehran2009

آره مرسی  :بوس:

----------


## tehran2009

یه مشکل کوچولو هم داره گفتم برطرف بشه که اگه کسی خواست از این سورس استفاده کنه که دیگه هیچ مشکلی نداشته باشه. :قلب:  هر چند من کارم راه افتاد.
عکسی که ضمیمه کردمو ببین ، وقتی صفحه ای واسه لود نداریم برنامه در خواست یوزر و پسورد می کنه.

----------


## fazelm

> یه مشکل کوچولو هم داره گفتم برطرف بشه که اگه کسی خواست از این سورس استفاده کنه که دیگه هیچ مشکلی نداشته باشه. هر چند من کارم راه افتاد.
> عکسی که ضمیمه کردمو ببین ، وقتی صفحه ای واسه لود نداریم برنامه در خواست یوزر و پسورد می کنه.


بفرما این هم اصلاح شدش ::

----------


## tehran2009

ببخشید آ ، من رو این موضوع قفل کردم  :لبخند گشاده!: 

اما هنوز مشکل  			  			#*31* را داره 

برنامه رو اجرا کن ، یکمی صبر کنی می بینی برنامه می نویسه

( برنامه به سایت دسترسی ندارد ) دوباره بعد از چند ثانیه درخواست یوزر و پسورد می کنه  :قلب:

----------


## fazelm

> ببخشید آ ، من رو این موضوع قفل کردم 
> 
> اما هنوز مشکل                            #*31* را داره 
> 
> برنامه رو اجرا کن ، یکمی صبر کنی می بینی برنامه می نویسه
> 
> ( برنامه به سایت دسترسی ندارد ) دوباره بعد از چند ثانیه درخواست یوزر و پسورد می کنه


وقتی می نویسه به سایت دسترسی نداره یعنی هنوز سایت باز نشده حالا شما هر جمله ای که می خوای بنویس 
البته وقتی به اینترنت وصل نیستی مسلما سایت باز نمی شود 
برنامه هم وقتی هنوز سایت باز نشده که نمی تونه یوزر نیم و رمز بزنه به همین دلیل می نویسه هنوز به سایت دسترسی نداره و وقتی سایت باز شد می نویسه رمز و نام کاربری را وارد کنید 

حالا مشکل چیه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## tehran2009

مشکلی نیست حل شد  :بوس:  :قلب:

----------

